# Scalp Swelling



## poonamsawant (Apr 27, 2009)

Can we code 784.2 for scalp swelling?? If not kindly let me know the correct ICD.

Thanks in advance

Regards,
Dr. Poonam


----------



## ciphermed (Apr 27, 2009)

That appears to be the appropriate code
784.2 Swelling, mass, or lump in *head* and neck

the only other option would appear to be:
782.2 Localized superficial swelling, mass or lump
(*subcutaneous* nodules)

Hope this helps,


----------

